# Reading > Forum Book Club >  St Patrick's Day Poll

## Scheherazade

* Please vote for the book you would like to read by March 10th! 

The aim of the Book Club is to read and discuss new books together with other members.

Please try to avoid from voting for the books you have already read and/or do not intend to (re)read with us.

Thank you!*  

*The Third Policeman  by Flann O'Brien 

The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe by C.S. Lewis

The Picture of Dorian Gray* by Oscar Wilde 

Angela's Ashes  by Frank McCourt 

Gulliver's Travels*  by Jonathan Swift*  



*Book Club Procedures*

----------


## Shea

I vote for Gulliver's Travels because I've always only read excerpts of it and have always wanted to read the whole thing. Not to mention it's on my list for my certifications.

I didn't know that C.S.Lewis was Irish.

----------


## Scheherazade

I really don't know which one to vote for... I wouldn't mind reading any of these. 

Maybe I should pull a Papaya and wait till the last day of the poll this time!  :Tongue:

----------


## Jay

If you could last that long  :Tongue: 

Need someone to decide for you? Vote Narnia  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

silly me, I've read _Angela's Ashes_ and also _'Tis_ and while I was reading it, it did not escape me that it was an Irish book... but until I read the nominations, I was convinced I'd never read any genuinely Irish book in my life.... maybe I should reread them as a punishment???

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## hastalavictoria

Oscar Wilde is awesome. therefore, we should read his book.

----------


## Pensive

I have voted for Gullivers Travel because I have got it at home. I have read its Urdu translation three or four years ago and I liked it very much but I have forgotten most of it so I think that it would not hurt to read its English version now.

----------


## SleepyWitch

I happen to be re-reading _ Dorian Gray_ right now, so I voted for _ Angela's Ashes_ in order not to appear lazy  :Smile:  :o zzzZZZZ *SleepyWitch*

[offtopic]@ *Hastalavictoria* I like the quotes in your signature! Can you recommend any book by/about el commandante? [/offtopic]

----------


## Jay

Haven't we already read Dorian Gray? Or was that for school a few years ago... I better check but... Narnia? Any takers?  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

Going twice...

----------


## NNoah3

I bought "The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe" last month and it is waiting for its turn so maybe it's time to read it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shea

As much as I love Narnia, I don't have the time to reread that one now. Though I must have read the entire set about a dozen times. I'll be interested to read the discussion if that one is chosen.

----------


## Scheherazade

Last two hours and I still don't know which one to vote for! 

Hmm... this leaving it till the last moment is not a very good idea maybe. Too much stress!

----------


## Erna

Never heard of 'The third policemen' but the other 4 are good reads I think. About Narnia, I just started the first book, 'The magicians nephew' so not ready for the second book yet. Didn't vote, don't have a real preference and don't know if I have time enough.

----------


## Shea

> Never heard of 'The third policemen' but the other 4 are good reads I think. About Narnia, I just started the first book, 'The magicians nephew' so not ready for the second book yet. Didn't vote, don't have a real preference and don't know if I have time enough.


First book?? In my collection, The Magicians Nephew is the sixth book. I know chronologically it makes sense for it to be first, but thinking of the series, I prefer it to be sixth.

----------


## Erna

> First book?? In my collection, The Magicians Nephew is the sixth book. I know chronologically it makes sense for it to be first, but thinking of the series, I prefer it to be sixth.


I've an omnibus, wherein all 7 books are gathered together. In that it's the first and because I also heart "The lion, the witch and the wardrobe" is not the first book, I thought this was. And it seems to be introductory, so I will take it like this.

----------


## Shea

> I've an omnibus, wherein all 7 books are gathered together. In that it's the first and because I also heart "The lion, the witch and the wardrobe" is not the first book, I thought this was. And it seems to be introductory, so I will take it like this.


Well, chronologically, The Magician's Nephew is the first book as it is sort of a flashback, by dealing with the creation of Narnia. But I don't know if I would have appreciated it as much without having read the others first. In my collection they are ordered:

The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe
Prince Caspian
The Voyage of the Dawn Treader
The Silver Chair
The Horse and His Boy
The Magician's Nephew
The Last Battle

I almost said something interesting about the last two, but I wouldn't want to spoil them if you haven't read them yet.

----------


## SleepyWitch

I've got this omnibus:


The Magician's Nephew is first in this one... The Witch is second I think....

----------


## Erna

SleepyWitch, I've the same

Shea, I will just try it this way and after reading it find out if it was the best way.

----------

